# Sigma Customs: Hyperion



## Thetasigma (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'd like to share my latest project, the Sigma Customs Hyperion. This is a custom, manually machined light that can host AA, or 14500 powered light engines in 6Al-4V titanium. It uses the excellent McR-16/S reflectors paired with a 15mm driver, calipsoii's excellent fully programmable AA driver (15VP), or a MTN-15DDm FET driver for 14500 engines with either guppy3drv or Crescendo firmwares. Switching is handled with an Omten 1288 reverse clicky switch, actuated by a metal piston that is sealed with a quad-ring seal and spring powered for a responsive action with no slop. The tailcap is tapped for 4-40x3/16" screws to hold an Oveready titanium clip. 
Currently there are two head styles available, a finned version and a smooth version.
Nominal dimensions are 105mm long, 21mm OD head, 18mm OD body

Reservations have been closed.


Completed light






Close-up of the metal piston boot in titanium





Bronze boot










All the manually machined custom parts are visible minus the centering ring for the reflector.





Spring assembly with cap and cup






Cutaway view including all but a few components.





Smooth Head





Finned Head





In action with guppy3drv firmware,


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 21, 2019)

Beautiful, I can but dream.
P


----------



## archimedes (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow, you are offering the 15VP driver ?

That has the ability to power a secondary LED, will that be an option here ?


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 21, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> Beautiful, I can but dream.
> P


Thank you sir.



archimedes said:


> Wow, you are offering the 15VP driver ?
> That has the ability to power a secondary LED, will that be an option here ?



The 15VP from calipsoii is a single channel boost driver for 1.5V cells. https://calipsoii.net/2019/10/15vp-v4-8-1-firmware-flashlight/


----------



## archimedes (Oct 21, 2019)

Thetasigma said:


> .... The 15VP from calipsoii is a single channel boost driver for 1.5V cells. https://calipsoii.net/2019/10/15vp-v4-8-1-firmware-flashlight/



Ah, I see .... It looks like those functions may have been removed from current firmware.

My (prototype) @calipsoii Spyglass has a high CRI main emitter, and a deep red secondary ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...1-5V-Project&p=4563323&viewfull=1#post4563323

His drivers are excellent, and it is great to see these getting wider use.


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 21, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> Beautiful, I can but dream.
> P





archimedes said:


> Ah, I see .... It looks like those functions may have been removed from current firmware.
> 
> My (prototype) @calipsoii Spyglass has a high CRI main emitter, and a deep red secondary ...
> 
> ...



Ah it has been a long time since I've seen that piece. The latest versions haven't had that feature unfortunately. The driver however has matured nicely and become a reliable, efficient, and feature heavy driver in a single board 15mm form factor. Been carrying the second to latest revision for six months now with nothing but reliable EDC performance.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 21, 2019)

Thetasigma said:


> .... The driver however has matured nicely and become a reliable, efficient, and feature heavy driver in a single board 15mm form factor. Been carrying the second to latest revision for six months now with nothing but reliable EDC performance.



Glad to hear it, thanks !


----------



## 808vudoo (Oct 21, 2019)

Gorgeous work brother!


----------



## nbp (Oct 21, 2019)

That’s fantastic, well done!


----------



## badtziscool (Oct 21, 2019)

I like your solution for the switch spring. Did you have to machine those brass caps yourself?


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 22, 2019)

808vudoo said:


> Gorgeous work brother!





nbp said:


> That’s fantastic, well done!


Thanks guys!



badtziscool said:


> I like your solution for the switch spring. Did you have to machine those brass caps yourself?


Yeah, the cup and cap of the spring assembly are custom machined by me, along with the head, body, and tailcap of course, plus the two isolating rings, reflector centering ring, the larger spring cup that powers the boot, and the boot piston. Reminded me, I forgot to add the cutaway drawing earlier. Should be linked in the original post.


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 24, 2019)

Afternoon guys, I still have some slots on the list if anyone is interested. You may enter your username and options directly or have me do it.

I have also added a photo of a bronze boot in the original post above.


----------



## gunga (Oct 24, 2019)

Can the driver be purchased anywhere?


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 27, 2019)

I've added another option for these builds, a finned head is possible for this light if preferred over a smooth head.










gunga said:


> Can the driver be purchased anywhere?


No, contact calipsoii directly.


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 2, 2019)

The reservation list has been closed.


----------



## thepocketwizard (Jan 16, 2021)

This is a gorgeous 14500 light. I think I prefer the finned head. Excellent work!


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 30, 2021)

pocketdumpwizard said:


> This is a gorgeous 14500 light. I think I prefer the finned head. Excellent work!



Thanks sir, this run of lights went well. There is a successor design in the works which is a significant mechanical improvement on this design.
Called the "Corvus" and is listed in this same sub-forum.


----------

